# Duomo versus Chiesa Madre



## TimLA

Buon Pomeriggio

In il nord d’Italia sovente D) ho visto la parola “Duomo” per il nome della chiesa “centrale”, “maggiore”, “più importante”. Per me, la parola “Duomo” significa cattedrale (come la sopra), pero anche la struttura geometrica / architettonica più alto della chiesa centrale (?cupola). Probablemente nei ultimi 500 anni la parola “duomo” si e’ cambiato da una descrizione architettonica a un nome che significa la chiese centrale o cattedrale (una speculazione per me).

Durante una visita recente in Sicilia ho mai visto “Duomo”, però invece la frase “Chiesa Madre”. Ho chiesto a una docente della “Chiesa Madre” di Sàvoca se “Chiesa Madre” era equivalente a “Duomo”. Lei non aveva una risposta completa, e lei disse che non sapeva essatamente.

Le mie domande per voi sono:


Di che pensano gli Italiani quando sentate la parola “Duomo” – sempre un cattedrale, o una struttura geometrica?
Che credete della evoluzione della parola “Duomo” – è giusto la mia speculazione della evoluzione?
Cosa credete della frase “Chiesa Madre” in Sicilia? È equivalente di “Duomo” o diversa?
Ci sono “Chiese Madre” in la penisola d’Italia?
Ci sono “Duomi” in Sicilia?
Grazie tante in anticipo


----------



## DAH

Di che pensano gli Italiani quando sentate la parola “Duomo” – sempre un cattedrale, o una struttura geometrica? 
Visto: Andrea Palladio: I quatro libri dell'architettura,(se li puoi trovare) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Quattro_Libri_dell%27Architettura 

Che credete della evoluzione della parola “Duomo” – è giusto la mia speculazione della evoluzione? 
Visto: : http://www.etimo.it/?cmd=id&id=5864&md=d13a840d250008df2efff220503d8920;  anche http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duomo


----------



## Raphillon

Per quanto ne so io il "Duomo" è di solito la cattedrale, la parola deriva dal latino "Domus Dei", casa di Dio.

Non ho mai sentito in Italiano "Duomo" riferito alla cupola di una chiesa, anche se so che in Inglese "Dome" indica appunto la cupola... Penso che sia un falso amico 

Ciao


----------



## TimLA

Grazie tante DAH e Raphillon.

Un problema mio è ho visto nel dizionario "WordReference" la parola duomo = "cathedral dome". Anche sentivo (da tanto tempo) una citazione delle cittadini di Firenze come - Se posso vedere il Duomo tutto va bene (). Dal autostrada A1 non posso vedere il edificio del duomo, pero vedo la cupola. Sembra chiaro che l'uso per "dome" è molto raro. 

Sbaglio spesso  , pero imparo spesso - al lo stesso tempo... 

Che credete della "Chiesa Madre"?

Grazie di nuovo.


----------



## Alfry

TimLA said:
			
		

> Buon Pomeriggio
> 
> (In + il =) *Nel* nord d’Italia sovente D) ho visto la parola “Duomo” per *indicare *il nome della chiesa “centrale”, “maggiore”, “più importante”. Per me (, nessuna virgola qui) la parola “Duomo” significa cattedrale (come la sopra *citata*), per*ò* anche *per indicare (rende la frase più comprensibile) *la struttura geometrica / architettonica più alt*a* della chiesa centrale (?cupola ). Probablemente ne*gl*i ultimi 500 anni la parola “duomo” si e’ *trasformata* da una descrizione architettonica a un nome che significa la chies*a* centrale o cattedrale (una speculazione per me).
> 
> Durante una visita recente in Sicilia *non* ho mai visto “Duomo”, (però invece) *ma* la frase “Chiesa Madre”. Ho chiesto a una docente della “Chiesa Madre” di Sàvoca se “Chiesa Madre” era equivalente a “Duomo”. Lei non aveva una risposta (completa) *esauriente*, e (lei disse) *affermava* che non *lo *sapeva essatamente.
> 
> Le mie domande per voi sono:
> 
> (Di che) *Che cosa* pensano gli *i*taliani quando (soggetto implicito= gli italiani) *sentono* la parola “Duomo” – sempre un*a* cattedrale, o una struttura geometrica?
> Che (credete) *ne pensate* della evoluzione della parola “Duomo” – è giust*a* la mia speculazione della evoluzione? (suggerimento, dell'evoluzione invece di della evoluzione)
> Cosa (credete) *ne pensate *della frase “Chiesa Madre” in Sicilia? È equivalente *a* “Duomo” o diversa?
> (Ci sono)* C'è* “Chiese Madre” (in + la=) *nella *penisola d’Italia?
> Ci sono “Duomi” in Sicilia?
> Grazie tante in anticipo


 
Alcuni suggerimenti e delle correzioni per rendere il tuo già ottimo italiano un po' più fluido.


----------



## TimLA

Alfry said:
			
		

> Alcuni suggerimenti e delle correzioni per rendere il tuo già ottimo italiano un po' più fluido.


 
Bravo Alfry!!! Ti ringrazio mille....per questo sto qui nel foro!


----------



## Alfry

TimLA said:
			
		

> Bravo Alfry!!! Ti ringrazio mille....per questo sto qui nel foro!


Prego, non c'è di che.
Ti ringrazio molto andrebbe meglio!

Confesso, però, che "ti ringrazio mille" non è male come espressione  sebbene difficilmente un italino lo direbbe.


----------



## TimLA

Alfry said:
			
		

> Prego, non c'è di che.
> Ti ringrazio molto andrebbe meglio!
> 
> Confesso, però, che "ti ringrazio mille" non è male come espressione  sebbene difficilmente un italino lo direbbe.


 
Grazie ancora. Come a tutte lingue, è meglio imparare varie forme delle frase "simplice" -- più che soltanto "grazie". Posso aggiungere altra ora.


----------



## Juri

Stavamo per dimenticare la *basilica,*sinonimo di chiesa, duomo, santuario. Specie a Roma ve ne sono molte, oltre a S.Pietro, perche' costruite sulle antiche basiliche romane, grandi luoghi coperti per le sedute del senato, per l'amministrazione della giustizia, e luogo di convegno di mercanti ed altri.(Dall'ex greco basileus, re, o duce di popolo)Sono chiese con particolari privilegi ecclesiastici.*Duomo* e' chiesa _cattedrale_ = principale di citta' vescovile, e percio' pure _*chiesa madre*_ delle chiese minori periferiche, che hanno anch'esse un termine preciso che non ricordo.


----------



## TimLA

Juri said:
			
		

> Stavamo per dimenticare la *basilica,*sinonimo di chiesa, duomo, santuario. Specie a Roma ve ne sono molte, oltre a S.Pietro, perche' costruite sulle antiche basiliche romane, grandi luoghi coperti per le sedute del senato, per l'amministrazione della giustizia, e luogo di convegno di mercanti ed altri.(Dall'ex greco basileus, re, o duce di popolo)Sono chiese con particolari privilegi ecclesiastici.*Duomo* e' chiesa _cattedrale_ = principale di citta' vescovile, e percio' pure _*chiesa madre*_ delle chiese minori periferiche, che hanno anch'esse un termine preciso che non ricordo.


 
Grazie, Juri.


----------



## Adelasia

Un pò in ritardo, ma ci sono anche io...
Allora: chiesa madre in Sicilia è sinonimo di duomo, per i centri dove ha sede l'arcivescovado. nei centri più piccoli, la chiesa madre è la chiesa più importante. Altro nome usato per la chiesa è quello di "matrice".


----------



## TimLA

Adelasia said:


> Un pò in ritardo, ma ci sono anche io...
> Allora: chiesa madre in Sicilia è sinonimo di duomo, per i centri dove ha sede l'arcivescovado. nei centri più piccoli, la chiesa madre è la chiesa più importante. Altro nome usato per la chiesa è quello di "matrice".


 
Grazie Adelasia!
Diciamo in inglese "meglio in ritardo che mai"....
Per me, è stato una sorpresa ascoltare "chiesa madre" in Sicilia invece di "duomo".
Ora riesco ad usare "matrice" la prossima volta nel isola.
Ti ringrazio!
Ciao


----------



## Adelasia

You're welcome. Prego!
I Siciliani sono sempre felici di differenziarsi dagli altri italiani, e lo fanno anche un vocabolario "alternativo"...
In italiano diciamo "meglio tardi che mai!". How does it sound in English?
Ciao


----------



## Angel.Aura

Raphillon said:


> Per quanto ne so io il "Duomo" è di solito la cattedrale, la parola deriva dal latino "Domus Dei", casa di Dio.
> 
> Non ho mai sentito in Italiano "Duomo" riferito alla cupola di una chiesa, anche se so che in Inglese "Dome" indica appunto la cupola... Penso che sia un falso amico


Sottoscrivo le osservazioni di Raphillon. 
Il termine Duomo e/o Cattedrale viene usato per identificare tutto l'edificio. La chiesa maggiore, insomma.


----------



## Renato Udine

Ciao a tutti.

Se ricordo bene, in qualsiasi località che sia una metropoli o l'ultimo dei paesini sperduti, la chiesa principale (parrocchia) di un medesimo territorio ecclesiastico (diocesi), laddove ce ne sono più di una, si chiama "Duomo".
Sicuramente a tutti sono noti il Duomo di Milano e il Duomo di Firenze,

http://www.duomomilano.it/; http://www.duomofirenze.it/

Se in quel luogo è presente la sede del Vescovo o (arcivescovo), allora sicuramente ci sarà una Cattedrale.

Credo che la sede del Vescovo potrebbe essere anche una chiesa diversa dal Duomo, (non nel caso di Milano e Firenze che appunto hanno la Cattedrale coincidente con il Duomo) e in quel caso la città avrebbe un Duomo e una Cattedrale. Comunque non sono sicuro che una situazione del genere esista veramente.

Un saluto
Renato


----------



## bubu7

In italiano abbiamo (secondo il GRADIT):

- _chiesa madre / chiesa matrice_: la chiesa, in senso astratto, da cui dipendono gerarchicamente altre chiese;
- _duomo_ / _chiesa maggiore_: la chiesa più importante di una città (generalmente è anche cattedrale [vedi voce seguente]);
- _cattedrale_: chiesa principale della diocesi dove è situata la cattedra del vescovo.


----------

